# Message size exceeds fixed limit



## iceget (15. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Liebes ISP Config Team,

und zwar glaube ich das unser ISP Config einen maximalen E-Mail Empfang von 10 MB zulässt. Wo kann ich diesen den erhöhen?

Vielen Dank!

lg mAx


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2009)

Das ist eine Einstellung von Postfix und nicht ISPConfig. Du kannst das in der main.cf über die variable message_size_limit setzen:

message_size_limit = 20480000


----------



## iceget (22. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke das wars!

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------

